# F/S Sundance SV23 Demo Package



## wills marine (Oct 12, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">One only! This boat is a 2008 photo shoot demonstration model. It is water ready.<SPAN style="COLOR: #1f5080"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Demo Package: Sundance SV23, Road King Aluminum Trailer and 200hp Evinrude E-TEC HO.<SPAN style="COLOR: #1f5080"><o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">$10,000 below regular retail price - Now - <SPAN style="COLOR: red">$33,999 OTD. <o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 9.0pt"><o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 9.0pt">The Sundance SV23 is the biggest boat of the SV Series coming in with a 98? beam on a 23'-1" length. This is a nice cross over boat that works as a tall bay boat and can be a fair weather off shore boat.

All the SV Series boats have a 17-degree dead rise bottom with 2 lifting strakes and a slight reverse chine. Speedometer, Volt and Fuel gauges and a Marinco power point. Circuit breakers protect the seven switches for Nav Lights, Bilge Pump, Aerator Pump, Fish Pump, Courtesy Lights, Horn and an Accessory Switch. The Accessory Switch has 2 sets of wires for powering add on radios and depth finders. The fuel tank is .125 marine aluminum and is located below the floor. There are 3 aerated live wells on the boat and the aerator pump is mounted on a bronze through hull and seacock. The inner liner is cored with AIREX foam for stiffness and his bonded to the 8" wide fiberglass stringers for additional strength. All the wells and the entire liner is spray foamed for insulation and sound damping. <BR style="mso-special-character: line-break"><BR style="mso-special-character: line-break"><o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 9.0pt">No Wood-No Rot Construction <o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 9.0pt">Ten (10) Year Transferable Hull Warranty <o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 9.0pt">Self-Bailing Cockpit <o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 9.0pt">All wells and Liner are foam insulated <o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 9.0pt">36 Gal. Aerated Live Well Center Aft Deck with Plexi Lid <o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 9.0pt">22 Gal. Aerated Live Well Port Side Aft Deck <o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 9.0pt">32 Qt. Aerated Bait Well under Console Front Seat <o></o>*<H1 style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Bronze Sea Cocks </H1><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 9.0pt">All Stainless Steel Thru Hulls <o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 9.0pt">Built-In Fuel Tank under floor with deck lid <o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 9.0pt">316 Stainless Steel Hardware and Rails <o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 9.0pt">5 Pop up 6? Stainless Steel Cleats <o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 9.0pt">All Lids are Vacuum formed Fiberglass with Airex cores **<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 9.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Arial Unicode MS'"><o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 9.0pt">Cushioned Leaning Post <o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 9.0pt">Stainless Steel Steering Wheel <o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 9.0pt">4 Stainless Steel Rod Holders on Gunwale with Drains <o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 9.0pt">6 Stainless Steel Rod Holders on Console <o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 9.0pt">4 Stainless Steel Cup Holders on Console <o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 9.0pt">Power Outlet Plug on Dash <o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 9.0pt">Circuit Breakers on Dash <o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 9.0pt">Tachometer with Digital Hour Meter, Speedometer Fuel and Volt <o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Wills Marine of Pensacola Florida 850 432-2383<SPAN style="COLOR: red"> [email protected]<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Visit our web site<SPAN style="COLOR: red"> <SPAN style="COLOR: purple">www.willsmarine.net .<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Sundance Boats<SPAN style="COLOR: red"> <SPAN style="COLOR: purple">www.sundanceboats.com<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Evinrude E_TEC<SPAN style="COLOR: red"> www.evinrude.com/en-US/<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 9.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Arial Unicode MS'">*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 9.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Arial Unicode MS'"><o>







</o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 9.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Arial Unicode MS'"><o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: red; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: red; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 9.0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = v ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com:vml" /><v:shapetype id=_x0000_t75 stroked="f" filled="f" path="[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@5xe" oreferrelative="t" o:spt="75" coordsize="21600,21600"><v:stroke joinstyle="miter"></v:stroke><v:formulas><v:f eqn="if lineDrawn pixelLineWidth 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 1 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum 0 0 @1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @2 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 0 1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @6 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @8 21600 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @10 21600 0"></v:f></v:formulas><vath o:connecttype="rect" gradientshapeok="t" o:extrusionok="f"></vath><o:lock aspectratio="t" v:ext="edit"></o:lock></v:shapetype><v:shape id=_x0000_i1026 style="WIDTH: 145.5pt; HEIGHT: 87pt" alt="" type="#_x0000_t75"><v:imagedata o:href="http://sundanceboats.com/models/SV23Bow.jpg" src="file:///C:/DOCUME~1/Owner/LOCALS~1/Temp/msoclip1/01/clip_image001.jpg"></v:imagedata></v:shape>**<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: red; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><v:shape id=_x0000_i1025 style="WIDTH: 120pt; HEIGHT: 78.75pt" type="#_x0000_t75"><v:imagedata src="file:///C:/DOCUME~1/Owner/LOCALS~1/Temp/msoclip1/01/clip_image003.jpg" o:title="SV205-Run"></v:imagedata></v:shape>**<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 9.0pt"><v:shape id=_x0000_i1027 style="WIDTH: 168pt; HEIGHT: 77.25pt" alt="" type="#_x0000_t75"><v:imagedata o:href="http://sundanceboats.com/models/SV23Top.jpg" src="file:///C:/DOCUME~1/Owner/LOCALS~1/Temp/msoclip1/01/clip_image005.jpg"></v:imagedata></v:shape>**<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: red; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><o></o>*


----------

